# System make files out of date?



## kbw (Jan 29, 2014)

I've just installed FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE and tried to compile one of my C++ projects.  If fails with:


```
--version: not found
make[1]: "/usr/share/mk/bsd.own.mk" line 426: warning: " --version" returned non-zero status
--version: not found
make[1]: "/usr/share/mk/bsd.compiler.mk" line 9: warning: " --version" returned non-zero status
make[1]: "/usr/share/mk/bsd.compiler.mk" line 17: Unable to determine compiler type for .  Consider setting COMPILER_TYPE.
```

Setting COMPILER_TYPE=clang removes the error from bsd.compiler.mk, but it remains in /bsd.own.mk.

It seems like the build system isn't using cc/c++ for C and C++ respectively.

My make works by running:

```
make CC=cc CXX=c++
```

Does anyone know why this discrepancy exists?


----------



## worldi (Jan 29, 2014)

The output you've posted suggests that the make variable CC is not set (see the mentioned bsd.*.mk files). This variable is set to cc by default:

```
% make -C/var/empty -V CC
cc
%
```

Any chance you have something funny in your project's Makefile or in /etc/make.conf?


----------

